# 1954 Schwinn Starlet..rare color



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Dec 13, 2018)

Just finished this for a friend,1954 Schwinn Starlet.was in pretty bad shape when he brought to me. Tipacal battery rot ,bent fenders,tarred grease.But the strange one is the colors, mint green and lavender-pink.Has anyone ever seen this?


----------



## frampton (Dec 13, 2018)

Windswept Green and Luscious Lavender.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Dec 13, 2018)

Thanks!


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 13, 2018)

Awesome color scheme! Just witnessed one of these get blown apart last week. So sad...


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Dec 13, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Awesome color scheme! Just witnessed one of these get blown apart last week. So sad...



Bummer! This friend has a 54 Chev pick up..same green..bike is for his wife..should look pretty cool in the back of the truck.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Dec 13, 2018)

Very pretty gal , love the colors!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Dec 13, 2018)

Gary, I have one in the same colors that's pretty rough also. When I removed the tank it looks like it had red pin striping. It's so oxidized it almost looks white.


----------



## frampton (Dec 13, 2018)

It'll rub out.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Dec 13, 2018)

It's excellent, but I was really digging that old ANACIN tin too!


----------



## Ridin' my Schween (Dec 13, 2018)

Saving Tempest said:


> It's excellent, but I was really digging that old ANACIN tin too!



I like the old RayOVac too! Very ‘50’s...could even been original to the bike


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 13, 2018)

Seems those 54 Luscious Windswept Starlets are falling out of the sky lately. Great colors for the Ladies.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Dec 13, 2018)

Ridin' my Schween said:


> I like the old RayOVac too! Very ‘50’s...could even been original to the bike



What's funny is the strands of rotten string..that was holding the bats in the battery holder..It was a true headache to get the tank apart..had to drill out the screws.


----------



## OptimusJay (Dec 14, 2018)

great looking bike.  also digging your repair stand and pin-ups


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Dec 14, 2018)

OptimusJay said:


> great looking bike.  also digging your repair stand and pin-ups



Old school Park repair stand and what every garage has to have ....  PIN-UPS!


----------



## HARPO (May 9, 2021)

Here's the 1954 Starlet I picked up the other day (as found). Headlight is toast inside, but otherwise 100% original


----------

